# PE Exam Review Courses



## Carl (Aug 4, 2011)

Has anyone taken the School of PE online review course? Do you you think it made the difference between failing and passing?


----------



## dave389 (Aug 4, 2011)

Carl said:


> Has anyone taken the School of PE online review course? Do you you think it made the difference between failing and passing?


Carl,

See recent posts in the "Anything About PE Exam".

Thanks,

Dave


----------

